# Married 21 Years ! Keeping the Faith



## Kimkins (2 mo ago)

I dont get it you do everything to love a person Forgive , Forget, Pray. I dont like sharing if we are done were done people grow apart. Its no reason for Abuse, physical , Verbal, just leave right! after 21 years I didnt think he would turn into a monster. I mean I would look at him and see diffrent people. The devil was one and when I seen that I had to go for help. I never in 21 years thought he would just abandon the kids, Its been rough for the last 11 months. Marriage is not just a paper read it. please.....I know one thing after 21 years I feel like im just waking up! to all the things I let pass me by...om..as for dating Il wait cause one thing I am is Faithful. ....ANYBODY SEE WHAT DATING IS LIKE IN THIS ERRA ITS CHANGED!


----------

